
RoboMotivator: My First AI Powered Twitter Bot - DevFactor
https://twitter.com/robomotivator
======
DevFactor
How it works: Retweet a RoboMotivator post on Twitter.

RoboMotivator records all retweets as positive feedback, and analyzes the
quote based off of proximity of nouns in a quote. By regularly retweeting
RoboMotivator, he better learns his target audience and will be more likely to
tweet topics relevant to the interests of his followers.

I can help if you see any bugs: @andhofmt | www.andrewdhoffman.com

